# Aqua Teen Hunger Force



## Tenacious D (Apr 12, 2005)

who here watches it? I do, I love it!


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Apr 12, 2005)

One of the best shows... meatwad is the best character.


----------



## Meijin (Apr 12, 2005)

Alkemist said:
			
		

> One of the best shows... meatwad is the best character.



I greatly concur. He is the greatest cartoon character of ALL TIME. Even better than Jerry Mouse!

"K-five"
"K-five?"
"Yes, K-five!"

"Meatwad: But I'm a white man. I can't drive 55."

"Frylock: Okay, say it. Say the Backstreet Boys.

Meatwad: I know, that's what I thought at first too. But if you think back, to the time you took me to the lake, and taught me how to go fishin'... you'll realize that has nothing to do with this! The answer, is N'Sync."

"Frylock: Alright, how we doing?
Meatwad: Fine.
Shake: No! We're not doing that. My eyes, are thirsty as hell. Who do you think you are?
Frylock: I'm the only U.S. president to serve two non-consecutive terms in the oval office.
Shake: Well then that would make you Grover Cleveland! And then- why is this coming out of my mouth?!?
Frylock: Meatwad... how many non-consecutive terms did Grover Clevelead serve?
Meatwad: ...I'm fine. Everything's fine like wine."

"Frylock: Look Meatwad, there are other kinds of music in the world. Here. How'd you like to get down with some real gangsters--from the 15th century?
Meatwad: Bach? Beethoven? Are they down with the Pee Pants?
Frylock: Well, they wore pantaloons back then, Meatwad.
Meatwad: Shoot, boy, you'd get shot wearing that in my hood."


----------



## Hyuuga-YoungIsh (Apr 12, 2005)

This show is so fucking funny man, shake be having me on the floor.


----------



## Danger cart (Apr 12, 2005)

As you amy be able to tell from my name, I love this show. I watch it every night before I go to bed.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Apr 12, 2005)

ATHF rocks! meatwad is awesome!!!


----------



## IaiJutsuMaster (Apr 12, 2005)

ya, that show is hillarious. i love those little atari graphic aliens that think they are bad ass. especially when they flip the middle finger really hard! lol, and the other aliens that are like always stoned and wear headbands. good stuff, that is classic material. that show is up there with sea lab 2021.


----------



## Meijin (Apr 12, 2005)

IaiJutsuMaster said:
			
		

> ya, that show is hillarious. i love those little atari graphic aliens that think they are bad ass. especially when they flip the middle finger really hard! lol, and the other aliens that are like always stoned and wear headbands. good stuff, that is classic material. that show is up there with sea lab 2021.



Did you see them rapping in one advert? Hilarious.


----------



## $+|2@\X/|-|@+ (Apr 12, 2005)

Are you sure that was rapping? They sounded more like a cross between the Backstreet Boys and Linkin Park to me.


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Apr 13, 2005)

ATHF owns. But Oog is the best character "Oog rip own head off!"

Another great line: "The martians came from the red planet, and there was much defecation."


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 13, 2005)

ooo...should I start quoting?! I have all three seasons and I know almost every episode word for word., lol That show is the greatest thing to ever air on television. The hilarity...the sweet, sweet, hilarity.

Let me know if you would like some quotes and give me a reference, like the ep title or what it was about, or the particular sequence you mean if you don't remember the exact words and you want to know, and I'll post them.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 13, 2005)

Hehe. I love that show. I got my friend hooked on it too. My favorite was the Broodwich for awhile. 

Voice: There are no swine EVIL enough to sacrifice upon a bed of EVIL.
And lettuce... bed of evil and lettuce!

Shake: Bacon aside.. this is the best damn sandwich I've ever had.


----------



## Tenacious D (Apr 13, 2005)

XDD I have DVD box 2 and 3

Best quote I think is:

Oglethorpe:NO! The Remonster can only be defeated by stabbing him in the heart with the bone sword of Zumakayla!!!

Emory: Or his lungs or any other body part. It doesnt have to be a bone sword..just anything sharp lying around...it dont matter.

Oglerthorpe:You could...poke him with a pillow and kill him.....


----------



## Wing-Zero (Apr 16, 2005)

my name is shake zulla the mic rula the old schoola you wanna trip i will bring it to ya - my favorite character master shake


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 16, 2005)

When I say your name stand up. But then quickly, drop to your knees and forsake all others before me. -Ignignokt


----------



## Literally Exaggerated (Apr 16, 2005)

The best are the Mooninites though.


----------



## Lubay (Apr 16, 2005)

they really should have a 24 hour marathon of aqua teen hunger force


----------



## Wing-Zero (Apr 16, 2005)

Frylock and i am on top rock u like a cop meatwad your up next with your rock nok


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 16, 2005)

ATHF is one of my favorite shows ever.  I sacrifice sleep to stay up and watch it a lot of the time and I have the first 3 season on dvd.

Shake is my favorite character.

It also has one of the best intros ever.  Usually I skip or ignore them but I have to see ATHF intro every time.


----------



## narutonut (Apr 16, 2005)

I have to agree, Shake is the best (only because he is the biggest moron).  I don't like Sealab though.  Actually, I've never completely watched it because I can't stand the animation.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Apr 16, 2005)

i am listening to the theme song right now


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 16, 2005)

There is going to be a movie for real? First I have heard of it, going to have to go check on that...


----------



## bmac1632 (Apr 16, 2005)

anyway the bigger question is WHO THE HELL IS READY FOR THE ATHF MOVIE!!!!!  I CANT WAIT FOR DECEMBER!!!..the movie is going to be about how Meatwad, Frylock and Mastershake met and became friends..i cant wait..its gonna be funny as hell


----------



## bmac1632 (Apr 16, 2005)

yea sorry for the bold..whoops ill edit it when given a chance

here is the link to the ATHF movie being confirmed



VIVE LA MEATWAD!


----------



## Wing-Zero (Apr 16, 2005)

Tracespeck said:
			
		

> There is going to be a movie for real? First I have heard of it, going to have to go check on that...


where did u get a movie from


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 16, 2005)

Sasuke-Kun-x said:
			
		

> where did u get a movie from



bmac posted it then deleted it then posted it again *shrug*  Looks kinda funny with my reply before his information


----------



## bmac1632 (Apr 16, 2005)

yea i deleted it because of the bold and then when i tried to repost it the bold is still on...doh..anyway yea there is a moive and the link above is to confirm it


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 16, 2005)

I wonder what they are going to do with the movie, its a big jump to go from a 15 minute show to an hour long movie.


----------



## Friend (Apr 17, 2005)

I watch that show. It took me awhile to get used to it though because I thought it was weird. I watch it almost every weekday.


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 17, 2005)

I didn't get into it either until after a few episodes.  It's like the more you watch the funnier it gets.  Like the first time something falls on the ground and blows up it is just like, wtf? But after the tenth time it's hilarious.  The first episode was a bad start too.  The rabbit thing wasn't very good.


----------



## Go Go GunCon Fighter (Apr 17, 2005)

ah, this is a great show


----------



## neodiablo22 (Apr 18, 2005)

I Am The Incredible Plum!!!!


----------



## Master Shake (Jan 30, 2007)

oh yeah oh yeah


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 30, 2007)

ITS FOR THE SHORTIESSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 31, 2007)

Ignignokt: When we say your dumb name, Say here, and we will assume here to be short for "Here I am, Rocked you like a hurricane".


----------

